# CDT shot



## highs41 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a nanny that had twins today and I had not given her the CDT shot to protect to the baby. I have tetnanus in the ground and I am afraid to wait two weeks to give babies the shot. Can I give it them at one day old?


----------



## elevan (Aug 31, 2011)

EVERYONE has tetnus in their ground...it's how bad is the extent of it.

Having said that I understand your concern.  You can give the CDT shot at a day old...though when I can't get the dam her shot 30 days prekid then I give the kids their shot at 1 week of age and again at 4-5 weeks of age.  There are others on here who do things a little different (as I'm sure you'll find anywhere).

Congratulations on the twins and


----------



## highs41 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am just very scared of waiting a week or two. I have had three babies to get tetnanus and it seems to happen within the first two or three days. We have had goats and calves to get tetnanus! It is scary!


----------



## elevan (Aug 31, 2011)

If you have that big of a concern you need to give a TETNUS ANTITOXIN now and give the CDT TOXOID (vaccine) at 2 weeks.

Antitoxin works right away and only lasts for 14 days...while the toxoid takes 14 days to take effect.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 1, 2011)

You don't need to wait 2 weeks to vaccinate them, you can vaccinate right away and then again in a 4 weeks and then again in another 4 weeks.  

I would also make sure you do the mom. 

And being you are so concerned you can vaccinate every 6 months.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 1, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> If you have that big of a concern you need to give a TETNUS ANTITOXIN now and give the CDT TOXOID (vaccine) at 2 weeks.
> 
> Antitoxin works right away and only lasts for 14 days...while the toxoid takes 14 days to take effect.


x 2.

Be sure you double dip their umbilicals in strong iodine.  That's probably where they're contracting it.
BUT I have a question...Tetanus has a 10-14 day incubation.  If they're symptomatic at 2-3 days of age, are you sure it is tetanus and not floppy kid or white muscle disease...?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> BUT I have a question...Tetanus has a 10-14 day incubation.  If they're symptomatic at 2-3 days of age, are you sure it is tetanus and not floppy kid or white muscle disease...?


I was thinking navel ill.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 1, 2011)

are your goats getting a bo-se shot before kidding? 

Are they getting loose goat minerals out all the time?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 1, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or that....


----------



## highs41 (Sep 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about those diseases! But when our calf contracted it, the vet said it was Tetnanus and the goats had the same symptoms. Laying on ground rigid but alive, not able to move or stand.


----------

